

Human-Readable Type - mgunes
http://www.humanreadabletype.com/

======
gcb0
either that is very naive or i'm reading it wrong...

what prevents any automated system to simply adding the bunch of glyphs used
for an "A" to be read as an "A"?

This will only be useful while it is underutilized.

------
a3n
I feel carsick when I try to read that.

